# Tomahawk bows



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

I've shot them. Good bows and good people behind them.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Would love one but can't afford one atm.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

I had a Diamond SS .
A very well behaved, beautifully built shooting bow and the customer service was fantastic .

I took quite a few hogs and goats as well as numerous rabbits with mine .


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I had the diamond series woodland hunter. Ended up trading it sometime ago and now wish I hadn't. Very smooth drawing and shooting bows. Will probably get another in my future. Other than appearance in the models listed, not sure if one would perform better than the other. Very solid well built bows.


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been shooting a #45 Diamond SS since last October and love it. Very smooth and minimal hand shock.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

They are a good performing bow, easy to draw and shoot and made very well, but I believe they are at least 200 dollars overpriced.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I have one, a diamond SS in 45lbs, its very smooth and fast relative to my other long bows.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

They're made by Great Plains; good solid bows.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Have a Diamond SS. Quite fond of it. Was a little expensive, and not high on bang for buck side, but I don't regret it. Extremely well built. They do seem to like heavier arrows, at least for me, in the 9-10 gpp range. Can go a little lower too, but I like the feel best up there.


----------



## kill_goose (Sep 5, 2008)

So, general concensus is good bows, maybe a tad high priced. Good to know and thanks for the info fellas.

How about custom bow makers? Ive perused some of them, and they sure are purdy things, but is there generally a performance gap between them and your "factory" bows?


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

not that much of a performance gap a lot of the time 

But you can get a fine fine bow made by some master craftsman for a lot less than a Tomahawk [ which is , regardless a fine bow ! ] 

Jim Belcher at Sky Archery will build you a Longhorn longbow , to your specs which will blow your socks off ... customised wood choices , bow and poundage length ... and quick build time 

Give Jim a call at Sky ... you won't be sorry 

There are many other fine bowyers [ like Ken @ Whippenstick Bows , Allen Boice at Liberty ... they will all make you a beautiful bow !!!


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't ignore the classified section here and at other trad sites. There are great deals. I picked up a Tomahawk in mint condition for half the price of a new bow.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Classifieds are a good place to find a deal on a tomahawk. I would also check into www.bamabows.com Nate build a very nice bow for the money. I have two and plan on adding more. My bama bow is the reason I haven't replaced my tomahawk.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I also have a 7 lakes longbow that shoots right there with my diamond SS and for a lot less money. Mike Ballinger builds a very good long bow. Classified adds, custom bowers, there are losts of options open to you. But in the end if you are like many of us you will own them all anyway.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Kegan also has many satisfied customers on this forum, it seems, at prices that are comparatively cheap. If I were in the market, I'd check him out.


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

Good bows. I have two Great Plains. Check out bama bows before you order a tomahawk. Great bows and dont have a clue how he builds them for this price.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Omegas are nice. Haven't shot a Tomahawk, so I can't give you an over/under on the deal, but Kegan's a class act and a talented bowyer who builds 'em good and builds 'em at a great price.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I shot a tomahawk ss 64" Monday night, very nice bow! I would not pay that money personally, because there are so many good bows for less money. But I'd they ran $500 I wouldn't hesitate to own one.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Not sure if you are going to hunt, 3D shoot or both but the Tomahawk bows are not legal to shoot as a long bow in some federations.
For my money, and I shoot longbows, I would go for a Dryad or a Fox any day.


----------



## smnewguy (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a Tomahawk Diamond series SS for sale! 55# at 28" in great condition.


----------

